# Lansing Area Archery Shop?



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I live in Holt, just south of Lansing. Any recommendations for a good archery shop in this area?

I would like to take my daughter's bow in and have a rest, etc put on.

Thanks in advance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## erodrig4 (Oct 10, 2005)

I have been to Arrowhead Archery in Eaton Rapids quite a few times in the past. It has been a while since I have been there but if it is still owned by the same people they are pretty good. There is also a new one in Lansing on W. Saginaw by Menards. Haven't been there yet, I believe its called Compounds and Crossbows. If I'm not mistaken there is one in Potterville also, right off the Potterville Exit in the little plaza behind McDonalds.
Out of these Arrowhead is probably closer to you. I bought my Switchback from there, shot there and had work done on the now a few times there. Its a nice little shop.


----------



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

I've used arrowhead for a few things. No complaints so far.


----------



## tenzoxt (Jun 26, 2011)

Arrow head is a great place. But Countrywood in St.John is also good.


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

I live in Eaton Rapids and have bought a lot of stuff from Arrowhead. I just bought a new Barnett Buck Commander from them last Sunday and will be going back to get my Grim Reaper broadheads and target...


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Arrowhead is about the best place around here. The owners really know their stuff and if they don't have just what you need they'll get it for you.


----------



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

Countrywoods near St. Johns is a great bunch of guys to work with, and their prices are VERY reasonable! Plus they have a 3D range on site, so if you are having work done on a bow or picking out a new one, you can give it a test run on their 3D course! I've bought 2 bows from these guys and have no complaints what so ever!


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

Another vote for Arrowhead Archery.

I've had 2 situations where they offered to call me back on something and didn't, but I still recommend them to people. Everyone loses a message from time to time, so I don't feel it's a big deal at all.

They have knowledgable, friendly staff and a range. The range doesn't sound like a huge deal, but it does give you some peace of mind when you can fix and issue and then shoot your bow. It helps to make sure that the true issue is gone. There is nothing worse than driving home, only to find that you need to go back to a shop.

There is also a place in Mason that has a shot. Total firearms? They have a lot of archery stuff in addition to the guns that they carry. We stopped in there once to get broadheads, I don't know much about the service that they offer though.

Lastly, there is a place in Mason called "Not Just Guns" but I *think* that they are mostly a handgun/CCW place. I've never done much but drive by the place.

Hope that gives you some options!


----------



## jason060788 (Apr 16, 2011)

Country Woods in St. Johns .....great guys there......love their 3D course!!!


----------



## Duckslapper (Apr 10, 2011)

I live in Mason and would recommend making the drive to Schupbachs in Jackson. They have everything and are very helpful. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Longhair (Dec 22, 2009)

If you're at all interested in a great old fasioned bow shop, that's up to date on everything, JC Archery in Stockbridge is a peach! 
Jim has forgotten more than the average combined shop personel at most places ever knew. And he loves getting kids started.

They also have indoor and 3-D ranges.

About 30min from Holt.


----------



## smokeyDan (Jun 17, 2010)

Check out Compounds and Crossbows Family Archery Center, they have a page on facebook.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Longhair said:


> If you're at all interested in a great old fasioned bow shop, that's up to date on everything, JC Archery in Stockbridge is a peach!
> Jim has forgotten more than the average combined shop personel at most places ever knew. And he loves getting kids started.
> 
> They also have indoor and 3-D ranges.
> ...


Jim is an awesome guy and knows his stuff. It's worth the drive there!


----------

